# honda hs80 auger



## snowbound (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi all. I have a honda hs80 and a rock got wedged in the auger area and blew the gear box in half and bent the shaft assembly (It looks like the previous owner had put too large of a sheer pin in) . So needless to say i am trying to find one to replace it with and im haviong a **** of a time in my area(central mass). So my question is there any units that are compatable with this machine( such as an hs55 or the like) or is it just a scrap pile. Ps its the model with the tracks. Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've seen them on ebay. If you decide you want to sell it for scrap, PM me. I have an old one and might need spare parts.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the group snowbound. Sorry to hear of your bad luck.

Take a look through this web site. They give the parts numbers, and if you click on any particular part # on the list, it will come up with another list that shows what models that one will fits.

All Years Honda Snowblower Parts

You can also then do a google search for the part number to find other potential sources, or better yet, contact a Honda dealer directly,


----------



## snowbound (Dec 30, 2012)

that helps a lot. it looks like the auger assembly from an hs55 is the same as an hs80. i found one with a bad trans so this would be my best option. as long as i can get it for a decent price.


----------



## snowbound (Dec 30, 2012)

the only thing i can confirm on there is if the auger shaft is the same because the hs80 doesnt list a part number and the 55 doesnt show a breakpdown on the auger area.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Call a honda dealer you will not be using and ask if dimensions are the same??? might help....


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

If you scroll down the page to the part #s, and click on a part number, then scroll down the result, there should be a list of the models that part will fit.

All Years HS80K1 WAS SNOW BLOWER, JPN Honda Snowblower AUGER Diagram and Parts

Just using the first part that comes up, 23375-732-000, the distance collar, the list shows it fits the HS50, HS55, HS70 and HS80. Since some of the parts are so universally used, this could be why the auger section isn't shown for the HS55.

23375-732-000 HONDA COLLAR, DISTANCE (Honda Code 1315274) $5.25

Unfortunately, there's a few parts that are listed as obsolete, and it looks like the auger shaft is one of those that is.

If you take that same number, 23375-732-000, and google it as Honda 23375-732-000, you'll come up with a lot of potential sources for it.

honda 23375-732-000 - Google Search

It looks like you're best bet would be to contact a number of Honda dealers to see if they have access to what you're looking for.

Honda Power Equipment - Find a dealer

I can say from experience with older Honda lawn mowers, that if the part isn't shown on the boats.net site, then it most likely isn't available.


----------



## snowbound (Dec 30, 2012)

well it looks like the hs55/70/80 all share the same auger parts. but none of the main parts i need are available from the honda dealers. going to have to try and source a used one for parts.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've had the same experience with older Honda Lawn mowers. Unfortunately, a lot of parts become obsolete and hard to come by. Ebay has become a very good friend of mine when looking for things that aren't available otherwise. I frequently check Craig's List, and adhunter.com, which searches Craig's List in areas. I have been able to find things across the country that way.

You could post over in our Snowblowers Wanted section too.

Good luck, and let us know how the search goes.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The auger gearbox on the Honda HS80 uses 0.21 quarts (0.2 liter) of #90 Gear Oil.

The augers are designed to slide off the shaft but there are lots of times when excessive rust/debris can prevent this. Our tech line guys tell me they've seen "rust bushings" form inside, and over time, even grooves cut into the auger shaft. Either might allow the auger to rotate, but not slide off the shaft. 

As others have said, heavy application & soaking with PB Blaster, perhaps a gentle use of a "blue tip wrench" and even a BF hammer might do the trick. 

*CAUTION:* The auger shaft itself has been discontinued by Honda and is no longer available, so be careful; they aren't making 'em anymore.

Here are images from both the parts catalog and shop manual of the auger bits that might help...

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The auger gearbox on the Honda HS80 uses 0.21 quarts (0.2 liter) of #90 Gear Oil.


Thank you for this info. My augers are off and I'm currently trying to get them off the shaft.



> The augers are designed to slide off the shaft but there are lots of times when excessive rust/debris can prevent this. Our tech line guys tell me they've seen "rust bushings" form inside, and over time, even grooves cut into the auger shaft. Either might allow the auger to rotate, but not slide off the shaft.


One of mine has this condition - it rotates, but won't slide off. The other is frozen solid.

Are there any tips on how to protect the grease seals at the auger gear housing if I have to use the torch? I suppose I'll just replace them if they are damaged by the heat, but I'd love to figure out how to avoid damage.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Auger Rakes*

Here's a thread I put together a while back that included getting auger rakes off the auger shaft when they were rusted on.
Auger Housing Repair/Rebuild
I don't know your model but something may be of use to you.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Here's a thread ...
> Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


Thanks for the link. I have an HS80 Honda. I'm in the apply PB Blaster stage now. Once a night for the next week or so, plus a few hammer blows to see if I can get them to loosen. I don't have a tall press as shown in your link, but I'm sure I can jury rig something. It looks like you replaced oil seals, and I'm probably going to have to do the same thing after I heat up the augers.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Alternatives*

Here's an alternate to penetrating oil products I've heard about but never tried. On a old machinery site I belong to they swear by ATF and acetone mixed 50-50. Claims are it will work through rusted on parts better than anything else. I've never tried it (yet) but it's worth consideration if the situation dictates additional effort.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Here's an alternate to penetrating oil products I've heard about but never tried. On a old machinery site I belong to they swear by ATF and acetone mixed 50-50. Claims are it will work through rusted on parts better than anything else. I've never tried it (yet) but it's worth consideration if the situation dictates additional effort.


Thanks. I've also heard that recommendation, but never tried it. This will be a good time to try it out.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Pulling on augers*

If you need something to put some pull on an auger rake, here's a couple of ideas.

If you can rig up a support, I don't see why you can't use a gear puller to put some pressure on it.
Another is a bearing seperator/puller like this: Bearing Separator and Puller Set

These assume the auger assembly is out of the housing and you can both hook onto the auger rake some way and put pressure on the end of the auger shaft. Biggest thing is not to pull too hard if it's stuck solid or you can bend the rakes DAMHIK. It doesn't sound like your machine is as old as some I've worked on so it's likely you won't be working against the degree of rust I've seen on a few. Ironically I have a parts machine I just got in the other week I want to tear down and I'm positive I'll be dealing with rusted on augers again.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> If you need something to put some pull on an auger rake, here's a couple of ideas.
> 
> If you can rig up a support, I don't see why you can't use a gear puller to put some pressure on it.
> Another is a bearing seperator/puller like this: Bearing Separator and Puller Set


That is a toy compared to my big set, which uses 1" diameter rods, a 1.25" center push threaded shaft, a 14" diameter split back plate and a 2"x2"x16" crossbar. I put it on the auger the first day and cranked it up enough that the end of the shaft began to slightly deform. I had to clean the shaft end to get the bearing back on/off. I'm pretty sure with heat and some more soaking it will eventually pull off the auger - I just started with a bit too much force and not enough lubrication. Next time I'll put some wood on the end to prevent the shaft end from being damaged or distorting.

As I'm sure you know, these things take time, and the more you can soak them, the better. I'll get there, even if I have to heat it and replace the oil seals. 

I did notice that the newer Honda design uses a much shorter shaft in the auger. You don't have to pull a rusted shaft all the way through the auger, you just pull it out of the end of the auger. That would make it easier.


----------

